# matilda - my doe



## adele108 (Apr 13, 2009)

she recently become an escape artist and keeps sitting on top off her cage as if just to show she could run away is she wanted to, ive taped up her cage to cover some of the wider bars but she just keeps getting out lol!!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh! Shes beautiful!


----------

